# Anyone want to holocall?



## woodsman (Nov 4, 2010)

So more and more fiction becomes science, or at least makes a move towards it.

BBC News - Hologram messaging coming of age

I do wonder what Hard sci-fi will look like after the next few decades.


----------



## sloweye (Dec 17, 2010)

Cool. Bring on the EMH


----------



## Deathpool (Dec 17, 2010)

This is very interesting.


----------



## Dave (Dec 17, 2010)

I don't see what is 'news' here. They did this with Sir Arthur C Clarke a few years ago. 

After a quick Google I've found it was as long ago as 2003. He was awarded the Telluride Tech Festival Award of Technology and although still in Sri Lanka, he appeared on stage via a 3-D hologram with a group of old friends which included Jill Tarter, Neil Armstrong, Lewis Branscomb, Charles Townes, Freeman Dyson, Bruce Murray and Scott Brown.

I'm sure the technology now makes it more reliable and stable, but I can't see any great new strident advances in that article.


----------



## chrispenycate (Dec 17, 2010)

Aargh! No-one understands the difference between a hologram and a holograph. Professor Gabor must be turning in his grave, as they use the two words, representing wildly different technologies (unless someone's managed to merge them somehow) interchangeably.


----------

